# Is the Enneagram actually worth it?



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Abraxas said:


> Not sure which one you took, but the one I'd recommend is this one:
> 
> Alignment Test
> 
> ...


I'm not even going to take the test as that is exactly how I picture the world.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Dewymorning said:


> I think enneagram has been more useful to my personal development than MBTI, and using them together can be quite interesting.


I agree.


----------

